# Cummins 6.7L Oil Change



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have an 07 Dodge 6.7L Cummins 75k miles. I purchased used, so I'm doing an oil change for the first time. Any recs on what oil to use? Anybody running Mobile 1 Synthetic? Is Schaeffer's just "snake oil"?

Any recs on where to go in Bryan/College Station?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Rotella


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I personally wouldnt run synthetic in a diesel. Run rotella as that is what we used until we switched over to the Motorcraft oil in the newer trucks


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

I was told to use valvoline in my 6.7 cause it was cummins approved for the 07's an up.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Another vote for Rotella! Vessel in my avatar runs Rotella too


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds good! Thanks for the advice!

Any recs on filters? Local shop does Rotella or Valvoline oil with a valvoline filter. I haven't heard too much about valv filters. I've heard good stuff about the Fleetguard Stratopore, but don't know where to find them.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Wix filters are top notch.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Synthetic is definitely superior; I've done my homework. I use Amsoil in my Cummings 5.9 and noticed a difference right away. I second the recommendation on the Wix. Superior oil with an inferior oil filter is a waste of money.


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Had another quick question. I called around B/CS to see what shops are using. The Dodge dealership said Rotella/MOPAR 5083285AA oil filter for $79.99.

Cheapest I found non-dealership was $109.00 for Rotella/Valvoline oil filter.

As much as I hate going to dealerships, that sounds inviting. Am I missing something?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Dunno which engine oil or filter is good for the Cummins but I would suggest a Blackstone test every so often. It'll tell you how well your engine is doing by detecting metals, solubles, fuel, coolant, etc. Plus the test will also tell you if you can run your oil longer. 

My first change was at 3,900 miles. They suggest 5k miles. Next change was at 5,200 miles. That report suggested 7,500 miles. So my next change will be at 7,500 miles and see what that report says. It should be good. So basically I'm able to double my mileage from an oil change which saves me 70 bucks.

I drive pretty much the same (haul 3 loads a week and tow 2-6 times a month), nothing extremely heavy.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Amsoil every 10k miles.
http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-product/motor-oil/diesel/premium-api-cj-4-synthetic-15w-40-diesel-oil/

Fleetguard Filters (made by Cummins) every 5k miles.
http://www.genosgarage.com/FLEETGUARD-LF16035-STRATAPORE-OIL-FILTER-89-12/productinfo/LF16035/

197k miles on my 2002 CTD 4x4 with no problems.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Just an FYI....

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/

Much information here!


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## 300 win mag (Nov 19, 2012)

Shaeffers is awesome. mix that with lubro moly hi-Test...works.
Check geno's garage .com it's where to go and get the good stuff.
Also has a ton of tech info so you can decide from there.


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

I went with Rotella and a Wix filter. Went to Johnson Shell in Caldwell, TX from the rec of a friend. I was in Caldwell anyway, so it wasn't out of the way.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I got 5 gallons of Rotella a couple of weekends ago at O Reillys for $12.99 a gallon I believe. Keep your eyes open because they run deals pretty often and I will go up there and buy it even if its not time for an oil change. I use a K&N oil filter.

I have an 08 2500 with 110K for what its worth. And no way I would ever take mine to the dealership for them to change the oil. They charged me $115 to change it one time and I can do it myself at home for about $55.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

You can get a case which I think is 6 gallons of Rotella for 75 bucks (normal price) at Sam's Club. It'll fluctuate a dollar or two throughout the year. Seen it as low as 73 dollars which puts it at about $12.16 a gallon.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't forget to change fuel filter too. If you remove the driver side wheelwell skirting, it's easy to access & change.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

If you're ever in Houston, I do the cummins oil change with 12qts of Rotella for $65 with a purolator filter.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

For the guys like myself that use Rotella, I just got my oil from Academy for $9.99 a gallon.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Academy sells diesel oil? is it in the boat section? that is darn good price, I've got to check on that lead. Thanks.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Been using Rotella and Delo for yrs in trucks, boats and tractors .
Never had a single engine problem. I have one truck here with 400,000 miles and still has very good compression.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Rotella and change it every 10,000. Miles.I know lots of you are saying Im crazy but just ask the truckers. 03 5.9 317,000 miles never added a quart between changes and saved a ton of money.


----------

